# orca checks out yak



## Colchap (Mar 4, 2013)

Geez that's enough to make me shit my pants


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

No shark shield?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome except for the nervous change your pants 30 seconds of where is it going to come up ?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

/


----------



## chris2pha (Sep 3, 2011)

They're extremely intelligent so as long as they weren't hungry enough to figure out how to get the chewy centre out of that plastic thing then yes it would be a great experience :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

kritz said:


> A few weeks ago I was at Kurnell whale watching with the kids at Cape Solander and a couple of killer whales were listed on the official tally board as having swam past that day. Never realised they swam this far north and that afternoon when paddling out off Jibbon Bommie it wasn't sharks on the mind. Has anyone seen any off Sydney?


They go a lot further north than that, they're well-known visitors to Moreton Bay.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I had 2 small whales criss cross under the yak and got a nudge from the bow wave.
I thought that were pilot whales but they had white on them so I never figured out what they were.
This was out from Malabar and I had already had a run in with a mother and calf that day (they charged me and then dived under).
There was no saving my underwear, they had to be destroyed.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

salticrak said:


> In the olden days there where some that worked with shorebased whalers in NSW. They would get the whales tongue in reward for their efforts if i remember correctly.


Yes the legendary Old Tom down at Eden, if you can get your hands on a book by Tom Mead, "Killers of Eden" documents the same pack of Killer Whales led by Old Tom down at Twofold Bay for almost a hundred years 3 generations of the Davidson family.
Amazing that such voluntary co-operation between man and another species for so long a period of time defies explanation.
An interesting read.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

There seems to be a few companies in Canada now that actually advertise this particular activity. My dream trip was one I saw advertised years ago covering about a week paddling from the headwaters of a stream all the way to ocean waters to areas frequented by orcas with the chance of seeing elk, bear etc along the way. I since married someone with no interest boats let alone kayaking so the likelyhood of realising it are fairly remote.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Fantastic experience. Just as well they were in a playful mood though.

Although Orca attacks on humans are rare, having one come that close would certainly get your attention! Even dolphins swimming under the yak raise the heart rate a bit, let alone something 4 times the size. Orcas actually hunt and kill great white sharks. Not something to be taken lightly. :shock:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Its quite funny....if orcas decided we were lunch then we would all be buggered....clever buggers they are no doubt.....super predator GW?....nope...a pissed of Orca mum and baby calf ...now that's a super predator....


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that the fact that we aren't on the regular cafe Orca menu doesn't lessen the fact that they are a super predator. Just don't piss them off hey!?


----------

